# كيف يمكن للمرء تنزيل كتب من علي النت ؟



## mody_4love (21 يوليو 2007)

ارجو الافاده ماهي المواقع التي تمكن المرء من تنزيل الكتب من النت او كيف يمكن عمل سيرش عليهم؟


----------



## بولا (21 يوليو 2007)

عليك بتنزيل برنامج تحميل


----------



## نايف علي (21 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هنا أفضل المواقع للكتب المجانية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=54782

وهنا طريقة التحميل من أشهر المواقع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=57700


----------



## Basem.H.Daher (22 يوليو 2007)

أخي نايف انا بشكرك جدا على الروابط الجيدة خصوصا ان فيها الكثير من الكتب المفيدة و الممتازة
و الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## mody_4love (22 يوليو 2007)

الي الاخ بولا لقد اخبرتني انه لابد من تنزيل برنامج فما هو هذا البرنامج 
و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## بولا (22 يوليو 2007)

عليك ببرنامج internet download manager


----------



## mody_4love (22 يوليو 2007)

احب ان اشكر لكل من ساهم في الرد وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## mody_4love (28 يوليو 2007)

لقد قمت بتنزيل البرنامج و لكن كيف الان يتم العمل به


----------



## ابن وطني (24 يناير 2010)

مشكووووور


----------

